# Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an alle Großhändler, Importeure, Hersteller



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an alle Großhändler, Importeure, Hersteller und deren Verband (BVA) ​*
Folgende Mail ging als "offener Brief" heute an alle Großhändler, Importeure, Hersteller und deren Verband (BVA), deren Mailadressen wir haben.

Über Antworten werden wir hier selbstverständlich berichten.




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> möglicherweise haben Sie die Diskussion um den ENVIO-Skandal im Dortmunder Hafen und die daraus folgenden Probleme bereits wahrgenommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an alle Großhändler, Importeure, Hersteller*

Ich habe gerade Kontakt mir der SPD-Fraktion NRW bekommen, die gerne bereit sind, mit unseren Redakteuren ab nächste Woche über das Thema zur  sprechen und zu schauen, wie das Ganze am besten im Sinne der Angler gelöst werden kann.

Die für Angeln und Angler zuständige Dame in der SPD-Fraktion wird sich davon unabhängig grundsätzlich zu anglerischen Fragen mit uns in Verbindung setzen.


----------

